# Grrr. Stop that noise!



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Just as a cute story, maybe it will bring a laugh to someone's day. It certainly made me giggle when it happened.

Setting: My hedgehogs live in Ferret Nations that have Bass Equipment pans installed and reside in my bedroom. Time, around midnight.

I turned the night light on in the bedroom so as to not disturb the hedgehogs too much to get ready for bed. As the light went on I noticed Cooper watching me from his wheel (swinging back and forth), Rose came over to the side of her cage to watch me and Poptart was frozen in her tracks not for long though as she ZOOMS into the nearest hiding spot for cover and peaks out.

After turning the light back off and climbing into bed, I laid in bed listening to Cooper run on his wheel. Suddenly there was a loud BANG BANG BANG. Rose was banging her food bowl against the metal pan in her cage (I had noticed she had already eaten all of her apple I had given her). After the 3rd bang I was preparing to say "Rose, please stop." when Cooper took matters into his own paws. After that third bang, Cooper stops running and I heard "errrrrr" come from his cage. At which point Rose stopped banging her bowl and Cooper resumed running. I guess I was too slow and she was disturbing his run.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: That's adorable! They sound just like siblings annoying each other.  I shared this with my friends online too, and they thought it was cute as well!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: OMG, that is hilarious. :lol: :lol: :lol: I so miss having hedgies in the bedroom.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Wow! That Cooper is the Man! :lol: Wish *anyone* would listen to me like that!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

That is a great story - so hilarious!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gawd. xD Cooper is so funny, he really knows how to keep his sister under control! Well done, little guy.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: Very cute! Copper is telling her whose the boss!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

That's genious! Now there's good reason to get more hedgies...


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Way to go Copper man! :lol: what a cute story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Ty for sharing that story, that is hilarious and I got a mental picture in my head as I read which made me laugh even harder


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

love the story.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: this is such a cute story! I love it


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought you all might appreciate my hedgehogs' antics. While this was a new one for us, my hedgehogs do similar type of things frequently. For instance, Cooper will 'errr' at me sometimes when I get home from work. Now mind you I have seen him peaking out from his bed to watch me, but if for some reason he thinks I'm looking at his cage for too long he will 'errr'. Usually this just results in him coming out of his cage and being held for a bit.

Rose will bang her bowls to wake me up in the morning if she wants breakfast and I'm sleeping in. 

When Cooper was on meds after the jaw tumor was removed, he would make noise in the AM around the time he was due his meds. I swore back then that he was trying to wake me up early to get it over with. They are such creatures of habit.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I will never tire of hearing cute hedgie stories! What personalities they have!


----------

